# Rottweilers, pit mixes, and boxer mixes oh my!



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

So I had all of my mutts together the other day. Theres some pics of Magnus as well this time! I know he has fans lol

they were so excited to be together the chase was on









om nom nom 









Alexa being daddy's goof









such a healthy boy now!! but wont pose worth a damn lol









brat









think hes happy?









om nom nom part 2 lol









im gonna eat you in a minute!!! just play dont worry lol









big lovable bear









then out came the crazy!! ahhh drake









he is looking good!









i love this shot idk why









the boxer in him is strong lol


















now my Alexa...showing off her goofy self









i believe i can fly!









i believe i can touch the sky!!!


















guarding her daddy









kisses!









yea real vicious....









she is looking amazing so far...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pictures! Magnus is so handsome! Drake and Alexa are looking good too. Thank you for sharing them with us. They all look so happy and healthy.


----------



## Chelle (Nov 5, 2011)

Great photos. What's not gaga about being happy, healthy & full of love. Keep sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

i love drake he's such a good looking dog


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

rabbit said:


> i love drake he's such a good looking dog


thank you. he would be an amazing dog if he had a brain.....seriously lacking that. dont let the pics fool you lol.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Great pictures! Magnus is so handsome! Drake and Alexa are looking good too. Thank you for sharing them with us. They all look so happy and healthy.


thank you. They are for sure happy and healthy...my vet says they are the healthiest he sees come in. Magnus is the only one i dont have to work out to keep in shape...he guards the yard (if someone walked in hed run and hide) but has worn a trail running back and forth to the gates lmao


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome pictures, I especially love the action shots.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Great pics!


----------

